# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Formula to add text after a sum

## Robb @ FLW

I have a time calculated cell for example =Sum(G2:G364) my result is 210
minutes, then I have another cell that divides it by 60 with a result of 3.5
I would like to add the hrs indicator behind this so that I will see 3.5 hrs

Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can provide
--
Robb

----------


## Ardus Petus

You have two options:

1) =G365/60&" hrs"

2) = G365/60
Format>Number>Customized
0,00" hrs"

Personnaly, I prefer #2

HTH
--
AP

"Robb @ FLW" <RobbFLW@discussions.microsoft.com> a écrit dans le message de
news: 6108C592-815E-4806-AED2-3224ABC1F918@microsoft.com...
>I have a time calculated cell for example =Sum(G2:G364) my result is 210
> minutes, then I have another cell that divides it by 60 with a result of
> 3.5
> I would like to add the hrs indicator behind this so that I will see 3.5
> hrs
>
> Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can provide
> --
> Robb

----------


## hans bal(nl)

use =Sum(G2:G364)&" hrs"

Be aware that this converts the rsult into text, which cannot be used a
value anymore.

Hans

"Robb @ FLW" wrote:

> I have a time calculated cell for example =Sum(G2:G364) my result is 210
> minutes, then I have another cell that divides it by 60 with a result of 3.5
> I would like to add the hrs indicator behind this so that I will see 3.5 hrs
>
> Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can provide
> --
> Robb

----------


## Ron Coderre

Here's one option....

Select the cell...then...

From the Excel main menu:
<format><cells><number tab>
Category: Custom
Type: General" hrs"
Click the [OK] button

While the value in the cell will still be numeric, it will display as: 3.5
hrs.

Does that help?
***********
Regards,
Ron

XL2002, WinXP


"Robb @ FLW" wrote:

> I have a time calculated cell for example =Sum(G2:G364) my result is 210
> minutes, then I have another cell that divides it by 60 with a result of 3.5
> I would like to add the hrs indicator behind this so that I will see 3.5 hrs
>
> Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can provide
> --
> Robb

----------

